# 300 amp service dilemma



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Bidding on a job I'm a little confused I never did a 300 amp service do I need a CT cabinet or can I just get a 320 amp meter pan with a 300 amp main breaker raintight enclosure I was gonna put a trough up and two 150 amp panels with main lugs or should I make them main breakers on the print I see a small elevator It is a house being converted into exam rooms can that elevator be single phase or do I have to bring 3 phases into this place Ive done a ct cabinet but it was for a 400 amp service with two 200 amp main panels a trough and a meter all indoor. What is the best way to do this I'm thinking 300 amp meter outside to a trough inside with two 150 amp square d panels with mains and call it a day.:blink: It is a basement first and second floor nothing in attic Do I need a main disconnect outside.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I would not buy or plan a thing before talking to the power company or at least get their requirements from their web site.

Where I am they will only accept certain meter sockets.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Bob as long as the area provides 300 amps its available I talked to poco this morning


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Badger. Also get more information about the loads you will serve. Ask about the elevator,too.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes I agree I am looking into the elevator if it is 3 phase that effects my price but ty


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

An elevator on the prints, but not enough information to know if it's 3 phase or not? This is going to be a fun job. I can tell already. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> An elevator on the prints, but not enough information to know if it's 3 phase or not? This is going to be a fun job. I can tell already. :thumbsup:


I have to admit, I've led a sheltered life. The vast majority of the jobs I've been on have had drawings. I have not had to engineer a large job. It's got to be rough.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

It's always fun ELECTRICITY IS MY LIFE Lol If I didn't call him this morning I would not know what I know so far:no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> It's always fun ELECTRICITY IS MY LIFE Lol If I didn't call him this morning I would not know what I know so far:no:


Did the POCO send a locator to tell you where the service HAS to be, and what was available?


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

No riveter once I find out my information I will give him my bid if I get it I will have my poco take a look at it


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> No riveter once I find out my information I will give him my bid if I get it I will have my poco take a look at it


It is pretty important that you talk to the locator because I have had situations where the service could not go where it seemed obvious because he knew of future changes in their distribution system. I would have had to tear it out and relocate it to the other side of the building if I hadn't asked.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It is pretty important that you talk to the locator because I have had situations where the service could not go where it seemed obvious because he knew of future changes in their distribution system. I would have had to tear it out and relocate it to the other side of the building if I hadn't asked.


If I bid a job with prints and the service is not allowed to go where it is shown on the prints, I usually get a change order.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If I bid a job with prints and the service is not allowed to go where it is shown on the prints, I usually get a change order.


Yeah. I guess if the job is pre-engineered and your bid is taken that's what you gotta do.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Here we can use a 320a can or a ct cabinet. I usually only use a ct if it's 
400a. If you go back to back no main needed outside. I would get a double lug meter and feed two 150a panels.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> No riveter once I find out my information I will give him my bid if I get it I will have my poco take a look at it



Until poco tells you what you can use how can you bid it?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I have to admit, I've led a sheltered life. The vast majority of the jobs I've been on have had drawings. I have not had to engineer a large job. It's got to be rough.


Not really. The things that aren't on the prints you simply don't put a price tag on. I would call the architect listed on the plans and ask him about the elevator. Then I would I call the GC and inform him that I need to know about the elevator name plate data because i am planning the service for this particular dwelling unit. Three-phase equipment is much, much more expensive than single phase. An elevator is a wide variable, that's for sure.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The last time I did work on elevator on the resdentail site the motour itself is single phase it was big engouh to handle the elevator requrement.

That was 7.5 HP motor and the elevator company told me that if any bigger than that you will end up get in three phase supply or run thru the PC { phase converter } one of the two. I did told that guy some of newer units they use the VSD instead of standard PC set up.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I doubt the POCO is going to install a three phase transformer for one elevator. If they do, the customer better pull out thier pocket book. In my area a 300 amp service is uncommon. Goes in steps of 200 amps for the most part.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I doubt the POCO is going to install a three phase transformer for one elevator. If they do, the customer better pull out thier pocket book. In my area a 300 amp service is uncommon. Goes in steps of 200 amps for the most part.




I see 320a services here often. Most residential elevators I've seen here will work without upgrading to a bigger service. Assuming you have a 200a.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

300 amp upgrade from 200 amp


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Midnitel.,

Is that bottom feed 300/400 amp panel ??

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Midnitel.,
> 
> Is that bottom feed 300/400 amp panel ??
> 
> ...


 300 main lug


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahh ok due the reflection from the camera flash it was little hard to tell the last 400 amp panel simauir to that the main breaker is at the bottom { I know the breaker manufacter did ask me for toploader or bottom loader and I choose the bottom loader } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

that is siemens panel , no KOs,there is no main breaker in panel


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

That skimpy #6 triplex isn't gonna last on a 300 amp service.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Midnitel said:


> that is siemens panel , no KOs,there is no main breaker in panel


 http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/inter...Circuit Breakers/MCB Safety Recall Notice.pdf

Recall on siemens and murry read this


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Big whoop. It affected TWO months worth of production, and it was a maybe-problem, and I'm sure any professional on here would notice if the spring clip wasn't gripping tight. 

I'm not downplaying the potential hazard, but it's not a reason to stop using those brands. 

Remember the repeated counterfeit SquareD breaker recalls?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Big whoop. It affected TWO months worth of production, and it was a maybe-problem, and I'm sure any professional on here would notice if the spring clip wasn't gripping tight.
> 
> I'm not downplaying the potential hazard, but it's not a reason to stop using those brands.
> 
> Remember the repeated counterfeit SquareD breaker recalls?


 Yes just read the dates on your circuit breakers


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/inter...Circuit Breakers/MCB Safety Recall Notice.pdf
> 
> Recall on siemens and murry read this


That panel has bolt in breakers.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/inter...Circuit Breakers/MCB Safety Recall Notice.pdf
> 
> Recall on siemens and murry read this


 Junk . Will Murray pay for the service calls?


----------

